# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Krijimi i njeriut nga zoti, çdo dite zbehet

## EuroStar1

Shkencëtarët thonë se dy skelete të gjetura në një shpellë të Afrikës së Jugut, i përkasin një specieje të paklasifikuara më parë, të hominidit, apo parardhësit të njeriut. Ky zbulim mund të ketë hedhur dritë të re tek evolucioni i species njerëzore, homo sapien dhe nxit interes të mëtejshëm tek evolucioni i njeriut. Në Muzeun e Historisë së Natyrës në Qendrën Smithsonian në Washington, është hapur një ekspozitë e re, e cila bazohet tek kërkimet shkencore të më tepër se një shekulli, lidhur me origjinën e njeriut:
Punonjësi i muzeut Rick Potts thotë se 300 fosile dhe artifakte të tjera të ekspozuara ilustrojnë një mozaik gjurmësh fizike dhe të sjelljes që ka evoluar me kalimin e kohës.

"Të gjitha këto specie tani nuk janë më… Ne jemi të vetmit pasardhës të kësaj peme famijare të shumëllojshme",- thotë ai.
Vizitorët shohin nga afër replikat e njerëzve të lashtë, ulen tek vatra e paraardhësve të tyre dhe ecin në gjurmët e gdhendura prej tyre 4 milionë vjet më parë në Tanzani.

"Këto gjurmë janë ekzaktësisht siç i kanë lënë tre individë, të cilët kanë ecur nëpër pllajat afrikane në të periudhë".
Në këtë kuti ndodhen dy fosile, njëra është një kafkë 28 mijë vjeçare e njerëzve të parë modernë që kanë jetuar në Evropë, të njohur si Cro-Magnon. Kafka tjetër njihet si Neanderthal, një specie e cila ecte në këmbë, bashkëkohëse me Cro-Magninin, deri në zhdukjen e tyre rreth 30 mijë vjet më parë.
Të dy kafkat janë marrë hua nga Muzeu i Njeriut në Paris. Ato janë zbuluar në Francë rreth së njëjtës periudhë, kur Charles Darwini publikoi veprën e tij të famshme “Mbi origjinën e specieve”, në vitin 1859.
Alain Froment, i cili punon me koleksionin e antropologjisë në muzeun francez, thotë se puna e DarWinit ka luajtur një rol kyç  në studimet e tyre.
"Ky zbulim ka ndezur debatin lidhur me origjinën e njeriut dhe është për t’u çuditur që ka ekzistuar një njeri kaq modern në periudhën e fosileve, krahas me kafshët e zhdukura", - thotë ai.
Vizitorët i ftojnë të prekin replikat e paraardhësve, për të transformuar një imazh të fytyrës së tyre në një version të njeriut të lashtë dhe për t’u angazhuar me replika që përçojnë evolucionin.
Kjo histori 6 milionë vjeçare po ashtu shpaloset gjatë një epoke ndryshimesh të mëdha klimatike. Rick Potts thotë se ekspozita tregon se si iu adaptuan njerëzit ndryshimeve të mëdha të motit, nga i ngrohtë në të ftohtë, me lagështirë dhe i thatë.

"Këtu mëson se ata jo vetëm që ju përshtatën savanave afrikane, por Neanderthalët ju përshtatën edhe epokës së akullnajave, mëson se si u krijua aftësia e njeriut për të punuar vegla, për të patur një tru kompleks, si dhe aftësia për të përdorur simbolet, gjuha… Të gjitha këto nuk janë thjesht përshtatje ndaj mjedisit, por një përshtatje për të qenë të adaptueshëm."
Mësuesja e shkollës fillore Neisha Speights Burno ka në plan t’i njohë nxënësit e saj me këto zbulime.
"Ekspozita i mëson ata se të gjitha objektet që shohin këtu kanë ekzistuar", - tha ai.
Ndjenja e lidhjes është e rëndësishme për Charla Weis-Wurm, vizitore nga Teksasi.

"Me gjithë këto konflikte që ndodhin sot në mbarë botën, kur vjen këtu sheh se të gjithë kemi një origjinë dhe mendon, përse të mos shkojmë mirë kur jemi të gjithë njëlloj?"- thotë ajo.

Rick Potts shpreson se ekspozita i përgjigjet kësaj pyetjeje, duke treguar se ja vlen të njohësh paraardhësit tanë dhe jetën e tyre. Dhe duke i njohur, shton ai, ata na mësojnë se çdo të thotë të jesh njeri.

News Agency

----------


## ricky_ch

Njerezit gjithmone kane per te gjetur kafka e skelete,
por kjo ende nuk eshte deshmi se jemi vetekrijuar, 
edhe me pak se kemi evoluar nga nje specie ne tjetren.
DNA eshte e ngjashme edhe me DNA-an e bimeve,
tash dmth se kemi evoluar edhe nga bimet? 
Duhet njehere e pergjithmone  te dallojme gjene e krijuar
nga ajo e vetekrijuar. Kur te evoluoje nje automobil
qe e ka krijuar njeriu aq mundet edhe nje specie te 
evoluoje ne nje tjeter.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Njerezit gjithmone kane per  gjetur kafka e skelete,
> por kjo ende nuk eshte deshmi se jemi vetekrijuar, 
> edhe me pak se kemi evoluar nga nje specie ne tjetren.
> DNA eshte e ngjashme edhe me DNA-an e bimeve,
> tash dmth se kemi evoluar edhe nga bimet? 
> Duhet njehere e pergjithmone  te dallojme gjene e krijuar
> nga ajo e vetekrijuar. Kur te evoluoje nje automobil
> qe e ka krijuar njeriu aq mundet edhe nje specie te 
> evoluoje ne nje tjeter.


Kjo varet nga botkuptimi qe ke dhe nga deshira se si ti don qe te jete. Por kjo nuk ndryshon asgje ne ate qe realisht eshte njeriu

----------


## bluetone

Ne padyshim qe te gjithe jemi krijuar prej Allahut xh.sh.Dhe veq tek ai do te kthehemi.

----------


## ricky_ch

> Kjo varet nga botkuptimi qe ke dhe nga deshira se si ti don qe te jete. Por kjo nuk ndryshon asgje ne ate qe realisht eshte njeriu


Nuk eshte as botekuptim e as deshira ime, por fakt se 
FAKTI qe njeriu vie nga nje specie tjeter nuk ekziston.
Ky eshte realiteti. Edhe kjo eshte deshira yte apo memire
te themi per aresye te urrejtjes ndaj ekzistences se Zotit
iu kane verberuar syte.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Kush mendon se njeriu eshte vetekrijuar ka problem perballjen me Krijuesin.

----------


## nitti47

Ta them te drejten kjo qe ke thënë ti duke u nisur nga vet titulli  osht  mosnjohje ose injornacë .SI mund te te kriohet diqka vetvetiu kur asgjë nuk krijuar rastesisht,vetëm ta shikosh se si janë krijuar organet  tona ne menyrë perfekte dhe si funksionojn aq saktë të  jepë me  kuptu që jane krijuar nga dikush superior(ZOTI), eshte fjala per ata qe kuptojne.

----------


## Explorer

Krijimi i njeriut nga Zoti ,cdo dite zbehet ne kokat e ateisteve.

----------


## na1mche

> Krijimi i njeriut nga Zoti ,cdo dite zbehet ne kokat e ateisteve.



Pajtohem

P.S : Tema shum palidhje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Pajtohem
> 
> P.S :* Tema shum palidhj*e



Athere pse dreqin e arabis, po rraseni  ne  nenforumin ku tregon qart qe eshte ATEIST, ikni ne at te hashkalive dhe kenaquni muhabet njeri me tjetrin.


Po te hy, ne   nenforumin islamik dhe te postoj diqka qe nuk eshte , MUSLIM&SUNET, dal me bomba neper gjepa :ngerdheshje:  
Parameno po te jet  anti muslim&sunet ,  = EXPLODE PC :ngerdheshje:

----------


## nitti47

> Athere pse dreqin e arabis, po rraseni  ne  nenforumin ku tregon qart qe eshte ATEIST, ikni ne at te hashkalive dhe kenaquni muhabet njeri me tjetrin.
> 
> 
> Po te hy, ne   nenforumin islamik dhe te postoj diqka qe nuk eshte , MUSLIM&SUNET, dal me bomba neper gjepa 
> Parameno po te jet  anti muslim&sunet ,  = EXPLODE PC



O ti Mafia warez nese vet je injorant nuk e njeh besimin islam sdi qysh munesh me than ksi fjal palidhje neeise ski faj ateizmi  osht   qaq i lodht sa skeni ku me u bazu kerkun garant majmunat ju kan ba

                        Thenje nga Kurani 
                   Edhe sikur Ne të dërgonim furtunë, e jobesimtarët të shihnin
              që çdo gjë të zverdhej, edhe pas kësaj ata do të mbeteshin mohues
             të dhuntive.

----------


## MafiaWarz

[=nitti47;2899724]O ti   nese  je injorant nuk e njeh besimin  sdi qysh munesh me than ksi fjal palidhje neeise ski faj ateizmi  osht   qaq i lodht sa skeni ku me u bazu kerkun garant majmunat ju kan ba

                        Thenje nga Kurani 
                   Edhe sikur Ne të dërgonim furtunë, e jobesimtarët të shihnin
              që çdo gjë të zverdhej, edhe pas kësaj ata do të mbeteshin mohues
             të dhuntive.[/QUOTE]

Hajde bre ma, o kllona hoxhallaresh , se kupton se i di keto permendsh te gjith te njejt jeni, hajt kllono bej ca ndryshime vetes te dallohesh pak nga kllonat e hoxhallarve tjer.

Edhe nje here ky forum qart tregon se eshte Ateist?atehere  qfare kerkoni ketu? kur e dini qe ja shilojm allavit posht e nalt:d

----------


## na1mche

[=MafiaWarz;2899821][=nitti47;2899724]O ti   nese  je injorant nuk e njeh besimin  sdi qysh munesh me than ksi fjal palidhje neeise ski faj ateizmi  osht   qaq i lodht sa skeni ku me u bazu kerkun garant majmunat ju kan ba

                        Thenje nga Kurani 
                   Edhe sikur Ne të dërgonim furtunë, e jobesimtarët të shihnin
              që çdo gjë të zverdhej, edhe pas kësaj  do të mbeteshin mohues
             të dhuntive.[/QUOTE]

Hajde bre ma, o kllona hoxhallaresh , se kupton se i di keto permendsh  gjith  njejt jeni, hajt kllono bej ca ndryshime vetes te dallohesh pak nga kllonat e hoxhallarve tjer.

Edhe nje here ky forum qart tregon se eshte Ateist?atehere  qfare kerkoni ketu? kur e dini qe ja shilojm allavit posht e nalt:d[/QUOTE]


Hahaha o injorant ju jeni dyshim edhe me vet veten tuaj ,po nuk diskuptohet me juve se veq lehni edhe fund asgje  :ngerdheshje: 

P.S Admin/Mod Lock Temes shum palidhje

----------


## EuroStar1

> >>> Kush mendon se njeriu eshte vetekrijuar ka problem perballjen me Krijuesin.


Ne fakt , problem me perballjen me kriuesin e keni ju , se perndryshe nuk harxhoni jeten kot mbyllur ne xhami dhe kisha duke shpresuar qe nuk do shkoni ne ferr...Kot e keni , ferr ja beni vetes ketu dhe ne ferr do shkoni  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## VOLSIV

[=EuroStar1;2899974]Ne fakt , problem me perballjen me kriuesin e keni ju , se perndryshe nuk harxhoni jeten kot mbyllur ne xhami dhe kisha duke shpresuar qe nuk do shkoni ne ferr...Kot e keni , ferr ja beni vetes ketu dhe ne ferr do shkoni  :ngerdheshje: [/QUOTE]

>>> Eshte pikerisht e kunderta, Une parajsen e jetoj qe tani pavarsisht se per ty eshte e pakonceptueshme. Ti nuk je i lire aq sa mendon dhe une nuk jam aq skllav sa te dukem ty.

----------


## EuroStar1

Me thuaj ciles fe i perket, te them me argumente te asj feje qe i perket se sa skllav je, pastaj diskutojm per lirin time apo skllaverin time  :shkelje syri:

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Pak rendesi ka. Une besoj qe me kane krijuar ndersa ti qe je vete krijuar. 
> Ky eshte kendveshtrimi baze qe na ndan mendimet ne gjithcka. 
> Tema thote qe jemi vetekrijuar ndersa une mendoj pikerisht te kunderten dhe debatet ne forum nuk kane per t'ia ndryshuar mendjen ndokujt. 
> Une shpreha mendimin tim dhe aq. Kush mendon se do marre pergjigje ne forum per pyetjet me rendesi e ka gabim. Ketu thjeshte mund te merret spunto per te kerkuar me tej.

----------


## EuroStar1

Do kesh nje fakt te vetem per ate qe te kan krijuar ?

----------


## drague

> >>> Kush mendon se njeriu eshte vetekrijuar ka problem perballjen me Krijuesin.


krijusi im quhet X.Y

lidur ne shkoder ne vitin 1935 etj........

lum si ju qe keni dy krijusa

----------


## VOLSIV

> Do kesh nje fakt te vetem per ate qe te kan krijuar ?


>>> Faktet qe mund te te jap une nuk te bejne pune. Sepse jam i sigurt qe i di edhe ti. 
> Nuk eshte ceshtje faktesh sepse ka plot. Eshte ceshtje zemre dhe  kendveshtrimi.

Ka dy menyra sesi jetohet jeta: 

_"There are only two ways to live your life. One is as though nothing is a miracle. The other is as though everything is a miracle."
_ --*A. Einstein*

----------

